# Wild camp on Anglesey



## Trickywba (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi all, anybody got any tip/nice spots for wild  camping on Anglesey.
TIA rich


----------



## TJBi (Sep 8, 2019)

Trickywba said:


> Hi all, anybody got any tip/nice spots for wild  camping on Anglesey.
> TIA rich



The POI map shows over 50 locations on Anglesey. Perhaps worth becoming a full member?


----------



## Paulajc (Sep 8, 2019)

Lligwy car park. Beachfront. Charge Friday to Sunday.


----------



## Markd (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm afraid that I was disappointed with Anglesey - the local estates/landowners  seem to be very anti motorhomes.
We even had a local busybody try to move us on from a roadside pull in.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 14, 2019)

Markd said:


> I'm afraid that I was disappointed with Anglesey - the local estates seem to be very anti motorhomes.
> We even had a local busybody try to move us on from a roadside pull in.



Guess you didn't look hard enough.... There's plenty of loverly spots to enjoy... 
And very often outside of busy season you'll be the only person parked up.


----------



## Markd (Sep 14, 2019)

I might be tempted to go back - we'll see.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 15, 2019)

Markd said:


> I'm afraid that I was disappointed with Anglesey - the local estates/landowners  seem to be very anti motorhomes.
> We even had a local busybody try to move us on from a roadside pull in.


You should of invited him in and then gassed the bu--er.


----------

